# New motherboard - have to re-plugin usb mouse for it to work

## john.newman

As the title says, I have a usb keyboard and mouse (logitech g510 kb / g500 mouse), that have always worked perfectly fine.  I swapped motherboards recently, and everything still works great - except the mouse.  It's "detected", but the cursor doesn't move.  Now for some reason, if I walk over, un-plug it, and re-plug it back in, it works fine as before.     :Question: 

I can continue walking around every time I startx, but feel like this should be fixable?  Any quick thoughts or shall I start sharing dmesg & /proc/config.gz etc .. I'm pretty sure I had all the usb/hid kernel config bits sorted out long ago  .. I've re-emerged evdev but no dice    :Question: 

TIA

----------

## eccerr0r

That's annoying... 

Curious, do you have USB drivers as modules or statically compiled into the kernel?  UHCI/OHCI? EHCI? XHCI?

I have to do that with my mouse if I give it a static jolt...  if I accumulate enough static charge and touch my mouse, the mouse goes dead and I have to disconnect and reconnect for it to start working again.

----------

## john.newman

all of those are statically compiled in .. again, pretty sure my config has been good for a long time

well, the other day re-plugging it in did not work.  I tried plugging it in the usb 3 controller and it worked.  And now it works on boot and I don't have to replug it in.  So i'm beginning to suspect a faulty usb2 hub on the board, but i doubt I'll RMA it for that.   So I guess this is solved for now, unless someone has some other thoughts.  I figured maybe someone out there had this same problem, as I searched and found a few similar threads but not quite exactly this..

summary: mouse plugged into usb 2 port does not work, have to replug in.  Sometimes even replugging it does not work.  Plugged in to usb 3 port and works perfect.   :Question: 

THX

----------

## 9ijiyhb

Have the same issue here.

I also recently switched to new motherboard with new cpu. Have fresh gentoo install.

Under windows7 mice is work fine, but in gentoo i need to replug it to another usb port to work.

Any thoughts ?

----------

## dE_logics

After replugging the mouse, is there any change in lsmod output?

----------

## CleanTestr

This happens to me, too -- on the laptop (both on AC and on Battery).

In the process of building various stage4 from the Gentoo profiles list, I've

noticed that it..

Happens: x86 Xorg, no-multilib Xorg, hardened no-multilib Xorg

Doesn't Happen : x86 no-Xorg (gpm), x86 Xorg, multi-lib no-Xorg, multi-lib Xorg,

   hardened multi-lib no-Xorg, hardened multi-lib Xorg

(I have a USB 8-Button Xornet Gaming Mouse with Zoom, running off 'PS/2 mouse

common to all mice')

Note that the Synaptics Touchpad works under all conditions, and doesn't need a

re-plug (How? would I do that?) to function correctly -- this is using just evdev,

and PS/2 mouse common to all mice to handle the Synaptics, it seems.

----------

## dE_logics

This was a hub problem. Now I dont use any hubs.

----------

